# Fire damaged...where to start??



## MrDuncan (Mar 6, 2006)

I own what once was a beautiful 1965 GTO. Unfortunately I'm not the most auto mechanical savvy guy in the world. I've done little things on it here and there over the past few years....but last October as I was driving it the engine suddenly went up in flames, spread to the interior, and the whole car is fire damaged now. The engine is charred and of course won't start...but I don't know how bad things really are. Since these older cars are mostly metal...is there a chance that only hoses and electrical problems will need to be fixed. It was mostly a gas fire...but I don't know how much that can screw everything up. The interior will have to be completely redone. Anyone happen to know a restoration expert near Bakersfield, CA or in the Central Valley? Anyone have any idea how much money I'll need to save to get this thing running again? I don't want to sell it...but sometimes feel like I should since I'm too ignorant to figure out how to fix it myself. 

Thanks for your help!

Brandon

If anyone is interested...the break down happened at my university...and a campus reporter caught it and posted it on youtube...


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Fire dept sure didn't look to much of in a rush to save anything and put it out before it spread too far. Honestly after all the fire and water damage I'd have the insurance company total it or part it out. Sorry for the loss.

If you part out, is it a 4 speed? I could take the center console and shifter off you hands. LOL


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can't see ~ but I'm crying right now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm in Fresno, 100 miles north of you. I PM'd you with my phone number and some information. Hopefully, the damage can be undone. It's certainly a worthwhile cause!!
Jeff


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

very sorry to see you car getting burned. fix it with the help of someone. that way you get the knowledge and pride of doing it yourself. also you may get to make a lifelong freind. you can not go wrong doing it yourself, it will your car then always. save the gto!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> You can't see ~ but I'm crying right now.


That makes 2 of us!


----------



## MrDuncan (Mar 6, 2006)

*Thanks all...and another question...*

Thanks for the help and the sympathy. It was nice to get feedback so quick on my car situation. I appreciate all the comments and PMs that have been coming in. This forum ROCKS!

I'm positive I'll be able to keep it and fix it....'someday.' With the economy in the toilet these days...I'm lucky to be a teacher and still have a job. Unfortunately...choosing to be a teacher means that I've traded the possibility of ever being rich for job security...therefore I have very little $$ to spend on the GTO right now... If I was to do things bit by bit...in what order would you prioritize the following?:

Body work, engine work, interior

which would you work on? There's some rust on the car, and the interior was melted from fire...and the engine...I don't have a clue if it was destroyed or not.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Regarless of the car, you're just lucky you and your son are fine. You could not have picked a better spot for the fire - a parking lot.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Start by stripping out the interior. Seat frames may be OK. Then strip out the burnt wiring harness. Take care of bare metal paint issues so it doesn't rust any further. Pull the plugs, drain the oil, refill oil, dump oil down the carb and try to get engine to turn over manually. If you preserve the car you can leave it for a few years til the economy and your funds allow a rebuild. It doesn't look like the fire was so intense that it warped panels, so the car could be OK. It would be a shame to part out such a nice car. I would rebuild it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jetstang is right on the money. You want to make sure you store it with NO WATER FROM THE FIRE in the engine. Draining the oil, refilling with fresh, and purging the cylinders is a great idea. Remember to put the plugs back in after you clear the cylinders. If it does not run, it's most likely due to burnt wiring. Pretty hard to burn up a Pontiac V8...good chance the engine itself is ok. Get rid of all the burnt up stuff, clean everything, spray oil and protective paint over bare metal, etc, wrap it up, and keep it dry. You'll be able to do a little at a time, and it will be well worth it. If you prevent ti from deteriorating further, it will not decrease in value.


----------

